# HR24 - MRV works without DECA



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

I had two HR22's with MRV. I thought they were too slow accessing recorded programs so I disconnected the DECA units but I did not discontinue the service.. Both were damage during a lighting storm and Directv replaced both with HR24s. They are only connected to the cable from Directv. They have no DECA units connected yet I see MRV on both units. If I record something on one it shows up on the other. 

So are the HR24's designed to do MRV without the DECA units or any other connections?


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

The HR24 series has a built in DECA adapter, it does not require the white adapter for DECA to work.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Can one of the units then bridge to Ethernet for VOD or must a DECA be used for that connection?

Is an HR24 called a DirecTV Plus HR24? - see http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=DTVHR24


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The H24/HR24 & H25 all have DECA built into the unit. No need for external adapters with these.

Here's some info...24 Series First Look 

Mike


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Plasman said:


> Can one of the units then bridge to Ethernet for VOD or must a DECA be used for that connection?
> 
> Is an HR24 called a DirecTV Plus HR24? - see http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=DTVHR24


You need separate DECA with power supply, or a Cinema Connection Kit which is a broadband wired DECA box or, the newer Wireless Cinema Connection Kit.

The WCCK is about $25 on line if you already have WHDVR service. There's a first look here on dbstalk and its pretty cool.

And don't get hung up on Directv "plus". All HR24's are the latest model on the market. The Plus term came about a number of years ago during second or was it third generation boxes and LNBs. It doesn't matter anymore.


----------

